# Building built-in furniture?



## garywayne (25 Jan 2007)

That woman that I married  has decided that we are no longer moving house. Her daughter who lives in North Davon is now emigrating to Australia. So we are no longer going there. Sorry, I'm a bit pineappled. :twisted: 

In our bedroom we have two alcoves one of which has a built-in wardrobe. What I would like to do is build another in the second alcove.

Can anyone recommend a book on building built-in furniture.

I apologise for the rant. I don't get out much.


----------



## mpooley (25 Jan 2007)

HI
I can recomend Taunton press's 
Trim Carpentry and Built ins
by Clayton Dekorne.
Its american but quite a usefull book.

Hope you are felling a bit better LOL

Mike


----------



## garywayne (25 Jan 2007)

Thanks Mike.

I'll go and order it now. And thanks, I'm sure I will get over it one day.









If anyone else has any recommendations please feel free to add them.

Thank you.


----------



## Nick W (26 Jan 2007)

Gary,

I feel for you. My other half has stomped on our plans of going to France.  

Heigh-ho, move on.


----------



## garywayne (27 Jan 2007)

Thanks Nick. As you say. Life must go on.

So I take it no one else has any more recommendations then.


----------



## DomValente (28 Jan 2007)

No Mikes is a good one


----------



## garywayne (28 Jan 2007)

Thanks Dom for seconding Mikes recommendation. The book has now been ordered. Cost £6.00.


----------

